# heat lamp cage?



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, Im trying to find an appropriate heat lamp cage to stop my boa from burning himself. Its just a normal lamp fitting which is fitted to the roof of the viv. I just the the cage to protect from the bulb! All my local shops are useless! anybody recommend an online shop to get them from?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zail (Nov 30, 2008)

This online shop has a good selection but most will have similar products:

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

I have the one labelled Spot Light Guard. I use a standard 60 watt bulb at the mo and it's fine with that. I have a plastic viv and the guard is fixed to the top with coated wire to make undoing it nice and easy when I need to change the bulb and also to make it a very tight fit so there is no chance of the snake nosing her way into it!

Hope that helps!


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

:notworthy:Thank you very much!!

Just what I needed!


----------

